# Scammers don't know about maltese



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

As most of you surely know, the Internet is getting plagued with scammers putting ads of puppies for free of at a ridiculous low price and then asking to send money to Nigeria or Benim. Well, in kijiji I've seen many of these ads and I've even answered some of them just to amuse myself with the silly responses. There're still people who fall for that, I don't know how come but there are.
Anyway, the funny thing is this: they're "advertising maltese puppies" but they don't even know how a maltese looks like, that's so funny, take a look:

Adel is gorgeous female maltese puppy available to the perfect home.
Adel is a short coat brown with tan eyebrows, muzzle and legs. Adel also has a little white chest and feet. It comes vet check with a genetic guarantee. She is very playful and eats a great deal, and also loves swiming and distant running. 


Two gorgeous female white maltese puppies available to the perfect home.
Patty and Dexi are short coat white tri coloured with tan eyebrows, muzzle and legs. Patty and Dexi also have a little brown chest and feet
They will go to their new home with their first vaccines, deworming and health check as well as a puppy care package including food, blanket, breed and puppy info. My maltese puppies are raised on a holistic diet to promote superior health and coats. 

It's annoying how those scammers work, but in this case the ad is so ridiculous that whoever get caught for it really deserves it. How come someone will think that a maltese puppy will be free, silly greedy people, no???


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Adel is gorgeous female maltese puppy available to the perfect home.
> Adel is a short coat brown with tan eyebrows, muzzle and legs. Adel also has a little white chest and feet. It comes vet check with a genetic guarantee. She is very playful and eats a great deal, and also loves swiming and distant running.[/B]


how sad! i bet they copy paste that ad from somewhere and just added maltese puppy.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

This happened to me when I was looking for a maltese puppy. The scammer sent me a picture and it was a picture that I recognized from a different breeders website. I already knew it was a ripoff but I wanted to string them along a little bit. I asked them to prove to me that they actually had the puppy in the picture by placing a newspaper with that days date or something along those lines next to the puppy. They actually sent me back the same picture of the puppy with the date written over the top of the photo or something weird. I don't know how dumb they thought I was but it was pathetic.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

> This happened to me when I was looking for a maltese puppy. The scammer sent me a picture and it was a picture that I recognized from a different breeders website. I already knew it was a ripoff but I wanted to string them along a little bit. I asked them to prove to me that they actually had the puppy in the picture by placing a newspaper with that days date or something along those lines next to the puppy. They actually sent me back the same picture of the puppy with the date written over the top of the photo or something weird. I don't know how dumb they thought I was but it was pathetic.[/B]


Yes, they make extremely foolish things sometimes, what I don't fully understand is how come still some people belive them, it's so obvious.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just my thoughts on why some do get caught in a scam like this...
Even though we are lucky enough to have Malts in our lives and know how they are supposed to appear etc. there are many out there who may never have heard of the breed, I know some here in town had never really seen a Malt till we got Scooby, so those are the gullible ones who may answer these ads.
Some of the scammers are very convincing and sadly there are folks out there who just don't recognize a scam when they see one till it's too late


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> This happened to me when I was looking for a maltese puppy. The scammer sent me a picture and it was a picture that I recognized from a different breeders website. I already knew it was a ripoff but I wanted to string them along a little bit. I asked them to prove to me that they actually had the puppy in the picture by placing a newspaper with that days date or something along those lines next to the puppy. They actually sent me back the same picture of the puppy with the date written over the top of the photo or something weird. I don't know how dumb they thought I was but it was pathetic.[/B]


Almost the same thing happened with me long ago. I asked for proof they had the "THREE" puppies. I got back a darling photo of three maltese pups in front a crate and the "person" said, "Hurry up and pay we are at the airport waiting to ship. The flight to you leaves in two hours." I HAD NEVER TOLD THEM WHERE I LIVED! :huh: 

HAHAHAHA I just can not believe how stupid they must think we are.

Melanie


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not surprised that people don't know what a Maltese is... I was at Petsmart one day and a lady asked me if my dog was a "purebred" Maltipoo... And I said, no, he is a Maltese... and she kinda looked at me funny and asked me what that was and if that's purebred... so... just goes to show you... 

But I guess in your case... they figured that hey maybe 8 out of 10 dogs have tan-ish/brown-ish colors.. so they're bound to hit a color! :HistericalSmiley: Little do they know that some dogs are pure white.. 

However, it is sad that people are falling for these adds... I hate internet scammers...! :angry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As some of you might recall, I got my Naddie, a rescue, Maltese mix, almost 2 years old and 14 pounds!!!!! ( I had posted her photo to show everyone... the one in my old avatar with the purple coat in the snow) . Someone notified me that her photo was on the puppyfind.com website as 'FOR SALE' !!!! and as 8 or 10 weeks old!! They were asking $650 for her ....... funny thing ( if I wasn't so angry!!!!) was there was also a Chrisman Maltese pup photot and that pup was only $450!!!! ...... For Naddie they were asking more!!! LOL ! 
That particular site I think there are more scams than legit I think!! Have seen loads of pup photos that were stolen from other websites like dogster and likely here as well.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Particularly, I got AM from an add without photos, I think the guy wanted to get rid of the unregistered puppies asap to pay more attention to breeding registered cats. The ad was simple, no embellishment, it was something just like 2 maltese puppies, dewormed, vaccinated, certificate of health, male and female, and the expected weight. (which Maxi has surpassed by 1/2 pound at 9 months lol).
There were really few visit to the ad (fortunately for me) and the puppies were real.
On the other hand, scammers put beautiful pictures, write a lot of stuff, some of there even write about CKC, AKC, housetraining and so on, and the price is extremely low. Some people bite the bait of the lie and put aside the truth.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It's so sad, really. I get occassional messages from "pay pal" or "ebay" and I have to remind myself that they are from scammers. I feel sorry for the people who are fairly new to computing who fall for these scams.....it's kind of easy to do if you aren't used to it.


----------

